# Mexican Fiesta Hosted By Somosuno Milwaukee



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

we'll be there


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Goodtimes will be there. I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

SomosunO Milwaukee would like to invite all the riders to join us at Mexican Fiesta. Once again we are hosting the show, come show your support. All proceeds goes towards the Hispanic Wisconsin Scholarship Foundation. We will have classes for Single, Double and radical Hoppers--with cash prizes (Hoppers bring your ID's to claim your prize) Show will be filmed By K.J. from Cali Swangin


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

I HEARD STEVIE B WAS GOING TO BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

now u want too come out hibernation for stevie b :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Cant wait its going to be a good one


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Jun 10 2008, 10:39 PM~10843012
> *I HEARD STEVIE B WAS GOING TO BE THERE  :cheesy:
> *



didnt you say that last year?????


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

yeah he did hes a freestyle whore he love stevie b in his tight spandex


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

CALI SWANGIN WILL BE THERE SHOOTING THE EVENT


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

there u go robert ur idol


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 11 2008, 05:49 PM~10849252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam dude you talk a bout robert you got the lp :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

phoot bucket masa


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

dave acts like he wasn't into freestyle him and felix had a shoebox full of old tape in ther car when they cruised u member dj twist touch of love :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 11 2008, 07:50 PM~10850325
> *dave acts like he wasn't into freestyle him and felix had a shoebox full  of old tape in ther car when they cruised u member dj twist touch of love :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA RIGHT YOU GOT THE TOP DOWN ON YOU 63 BUMPIN STEVIE B :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jun 10 2008, 08:00 PM~10841571
> *we'll be there
> *


   yes we willllll


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

SYMPLE CREATIONS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!! AND THE NILA FAMO AS WELL!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

I HOPE HE COMES THIS YEAR ! I GOT SOME ALBUMS FOR HIM TO SIGN ! THAT'S MY JAM


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

*We always there to support.....cant wait!*


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

will be there, dont know what ride i'll have by then


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ORALE THATS WHAT A TRUE RIDER IS ABOUT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Goodtimes will be there as always


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

repo will b in the spot :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 71 somosuno (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 13 2008, 05:21 PM~10865353
> *:wave:
> *


i hope johnny o is there or lil suzy i got tapes they can sign :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

CAN I SHOW UP


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 11 2008, 05:41 PM~10849177
> *yeah he did hes a freestyle whore he love stevie b in his tight spandex
> *


HEY WHY IS IT WHEN EVER STEVIE B IS MENTIONED YOU SEEM TO REMEMBER HIS SACK :scrutinize: J/P


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT for stevie's sack


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 14 2008, 04:36 PM~10870163
> *CAN I SHOW UP
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 15 2008, 11:09 AM~10873606
> *:0 x2
> *


we will think about it need to discuss at next meeting :biggrin: :loco:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 15 2008, 09:47 PM~10876425
> *we will think about it need to discuss at next meeting :biggrin:  :loco:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

EVERYBODYS INVITED


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

rain or shine i"ll be there


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

*2700 in cash for hoppers in single, double, and radical*


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

hopefully more hoppers will come out this year


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

RAIN OR SHINE ITS GOING TO BE HOPPING


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ILL BE PRAYING AND LIGHTING UP A CANDLE SO IT WOULDNT RAIN


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 18 2008, 02:39 PM~10898716
> *ILL BE PRAYING AND LIGHTING UP A CANDLE SO IT WOULD RAIN
> *


SO IT WOULDNT RAIN I MEAN


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

fuckin lowriders


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

GET THIS THAT READY. MORE INFO LATER ON!!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ORALE YOU KNOW WE DOWN


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 16 2008, 10:28 AM~10878816
> *EVERYBODYS INVITED
> 
> 
> ...


i love dirty putas! :cheesy: 


we will be there!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 20 2008, 11:00 AM~10912764
> *GET THIS THAT READY. MORE INFO LATER ON!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: start your own topic! :angry: 

pinche marran estupida! :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

That caddy juiced yet beto? I hope so :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 20 2008, 06:22 PM~10915899
> *That caddy juiced yet beto? I hope so :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Jun 21 2008, 12:39 AM~10917962
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 20 2008, 05:22 PM~10915899
> *That caddy juiced yet beto? I hope so :biggrin:
> *


It took flight at DropFest. That Caddy is Super Clean


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

YESSIR ITS JUICED ALREADY I BURNED MY DUMPED BEFORE DROPFEST AND SOME TRIAL AND ERROR TRYING SOMETHING NEW :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 21 2008, 02:49 PM~10920339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YEAH BRO!! SHIT LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

so how much to buy it back? :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

MAKE AN OFFER AND ILL THROW THESE IN FOR FREE :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

HHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 22 2008, 01:30 PM~10925885
> *HHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HEY MARIO ARE THOSE GLASS PACKS OR FLOWMASTERS HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 10 2008, 07:19 PM~10841697
> *SomosunO Milwaukee would like to invite all the riders to join us at Mexican Fiesta.  Once again we are hosting the show, come show your support. All proceeds goes towards the Hispanic Wisconsin Scholarship Foundation. We will have classes for Single, Double and radical Hoppers--with cash prizes (Hoppers bring your ID's to claim your prize)  Show will be filmed By K.J. from Cali Swangin
> 
> *


do you kno whas the pay prices and rules,can you post thm up


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Jun 22 2008, 01:45 PM~10925956
> *HEY MARIO ARE THOSE GLASS PACKS OR FLOWMASTERS HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> *


a little bit of both depending on the white biiiiitch!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 22 2008, 01:20 PM~10925099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill give you 100.00 for the one on the left, 250.00 for the one in the middle, but you gotta pay me 500.00 to take the one on the right! :uh:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Jun 22 2008, 05:40 PM~10926974
> *do you kno whas the pay prices and rules,can you post thm up
> *


PAY OUTS ARE 400 1ST 200 2ND AND 100 3RD SINGLE DOUBLE AND RADICAL CLASSES. HIGHER LOCK UP THEN 14S IN THE REAR SINGLE OR DOUBLE GOING TO BE MOVED TO RADICAL CLASS ANY QUESTIONS PM ME


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 24 2008, 02:41 AM~10938301
> *PAY OUTS ARE 500 1ST 300 2ND AND 100 3RD SINGLE DOUBLE AND RADICAL CLASSES. HIGHER LOCK UP THEN 14S IN THE REAR SINGLE OR DOUBLE GOING TO BE MOVED TO RADICAL CLASS ANY QUESTIONS PM ME
> *


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*Cant wait *


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 24 2008, 04:14 PM~10941853
> *Cant wait
> *


well you have too cuz its a couple of months away! :0


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT :worship:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

any hoppers coming out from the chi area


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

im there if you have bitches like this there!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll show up onlf if theres sucias like these with double glass packs huummmmmmmmhummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Jun 30 2008, 10:32 AM~10980420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 I AGREEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

anybody took pics from solitos show


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

yo tengo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

post them guey on solitos topic


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:biggrin: i dont no how guey :twak:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Jul 1 2008, 08:15 PM~10992306
> *:biggrin: i  dont no  how  guey  :twak:
> *


 :thumbsdown: you have failed!


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

CAN UCE COME


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

YESSIR YOU GUYS ARE WELCOME


----------



## somosunomemphis (Dec 11, 2006)

will be there locos


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somosunomemphis_@Jul 2 2008, 01:48 PM~10998177
> *will be there locos
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: *Bad ass bike*


----------



## somosunomemphis (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somosunomemphis_@Jul 2 2008, 02:48 PM~10998177
> *will be there locos
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: when did you guys make this?? bad ass bike carnal!


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)

We will be there to support... Had a blast last year


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Rollerz c.c._@Jul 3 2008, 11:31 AM~11005817
> *We will be there to support... Had a blast last year
> *


YESSSSS SIIIIRRRRRRR


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

orale :biggrin:


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Bumpy


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

KJ FROM CALI SWANGIN IS COMING DOWN TO SHOOT SOME FILM ON FRIDAY IF EVERYBODY WANT TO HOOK UP AND CRUISE THE LAKE FRONT LET ME KNOW HOMIES ILL GIVE YOU THE INFO  HIT ME UP LOCOS


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 5 2008, 11:29 AM~11016897
> *KJ FROM CALI SWANGIN IS COMING DOWN TO SHOOT SOME FILM ON FRIDAY IF EVERYBODY WANT TO HOOK UP AND CRUISE THE LAKE FRONT LET ME KNOW HOMIES ILL GIVE YOU THE INFO   HIT ME UP LOCOS
> *


what time carnal?


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt for my brothers!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 5 2008, 01:22 PM~11017812
> *what time carnal?
> *


X2


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

hopefully in thee afternoon after work ill post up the time so be ready locos :biggrin:


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

repo will b in the house


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 7 2008, 06:35 PM~11031999
> *hopefully in thee afternoon after work ill post up the time so be ready locos  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: 

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ILL BE THERE!! :cheesy:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 9 2008, 10:15 AM~11045958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And you no it brother


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

YO LOUIE I NEED SOME MODELS FROM THE ILL STATE HOOK IT UP HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Tried calling Gera but no answer....anyone got another number for the brotha?  

Oh yeah TTT :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 10 2008, 01:12 AM~11052784
> *YO LOUIE I NEED SOME MODELS FROM THE ILL STATE HOOK IT UP HOMEBOY :biggrin:
> *


ill get in contact with serg and ill let you know! we will be in milwa this sunday! we meeting up at bobbies! :cheesy:


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

what time is move in hours


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTMFT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 10 2008, 08:37 AM~11054102
> *Tried calling Gera but no answer....anyone got another number for the brotha?
> 
> Oh yeah TTT  :biggrin:
> *



I got a hold of him and he will call you when he gets back in town.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

CANT WAIT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:angry: :angry: anyone in milwaukee area look out for betos white chevy express van he was van jacked on monday morning all white van with grey bumpers black tinted windows and the somos uno logo on the front passengers fender pm maldito 64 with info thanks


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jul 15 2008, 09:09 PM~11097412
> *:angry:  :angry: anyone in milwaukee area look out for betos white chevy express van he was van jacked on monday morning all white van  with grey bumpers black tinted windows and the somos uno logo on the front passengers fender pm maldito 64 with info thanks
> *


 :0 no mames! beto got robbed! :0 

fucking asshole! a de ver sido un pinche chango! :angry: 

good luck finding it homies!


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:angry: pinche vatos lacras ikeep eyes open :angry:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

PSYCHO'S will br there


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 16 2008, 10:46 AM~11103038
> *:0 no mames! beto got robbed! :0
> 
> fucking asshole! a de ver sido un pinche chango! :angry:
> ...



:machinegun: :burn: changos


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

rollin is at 10 am south gate at summerfest grounds be there on time cause gates close at 1pm and reopens at 7pm and midnight that the grounds rules homies not us


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 18 2008, 01:31 PM~11120875
> *rollin is at 10 am south gate at summerfest grounds be there on time cause gates close at 1pm and reopens at 7pm and midnight that the grounds rules homies not us
> *


  will be there at 930am sharp! :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jul 16 2008, 10:33 PM~11108220
> *PSYCHO'S will br there
> *


ORALE CARNALES


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 19 2008, 01:12 PM~11127523
> * will be there at 930am sharp! :biggrin:
> *


SEMON QUE SI HOMEBOY WE GOT AN AFTER SET AFTER FIESTA MEXICANA SO DRESS TO IMPRESS :biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 19 2008, 06:37 PM~11129018
> *SEMON QUE SI HOMEBOY WE GOT AN AFTER SET AFTER FIESTA MEXICANA SO DRESS TO IMPRESS  :biggrin:
> *



WERE AT BEAN SNAPPERS OR EL PALENQUE


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Jul 21 2008, 08:17 AM~11138131
> *WERE AT BEAN SNAPPERS OR EL PALENQUE
> *


no at my house :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by repo_@Jul 21 2008, 07:43 PM~11143860
> *no at my house :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Jul 21 2008, 08:29 PM~11144307
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


my house is bigger :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

JUST TALKED TO KJ FROM CALI SWANGIN THE FOOTAGE FOR FRIDAY HOW DOES 5 PM SOUND FOR EVERYBODY HOWS SHOWING UP LET ME KNOW HOMEBOYS


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 21 2008, 09:28 PM~11144795
> *JUST TALKED TO KJ FROM CALI SWANGIN THE FOOTAGE FOR FRIDAY HOW DOES 5 PM SOUND FOR EVERYBODY HOWS SHOWING UP LET ME KNOW HOMEBOYS
> *


SOUNDS GRRRRRRRRRRREAT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 21 2008, 11:28 PM~11144795
> *JUST TALKED TO KJ FROM CALI SWANGIN THE FOOTAGE FOR FRIDAY HOW DOES 5 PM SOUND FOR EVERYBODY HOWS SHOWING UP LET ME KNOW HOMEBOYS
> *


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by repo_@Jul 21 2008, 08:31 PM~11144325
> *my house is bigger :biggrin:
> *


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Jul 22 2008, 07:18 PM~11153768
> *A shoe box  :biggrin:
> *


my car is bigger 2 :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by repo_@Jul 22 2008, 07:25 PM~11153828
> *my car is bigger 2  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out+Jun 10 2008, 10:00 PM~10841571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get up to Milwaukee next month... see you all there. :wave:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 22 2008, 07:27 PM~11153862
> *Can't wait to get up to Milwaukee next month... see you all there.  :wave:
> *


Thanks bro its going to be a good time


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

everyones welcome


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

FOR EVERYBODYS THATS HOPPING PLEASE DONT FORGET YOUR I.D. SO YOU GUYS CAN GET PAYED AND CASH UR CHECK HOMIES


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 23 2008, 09:19 AM~11157936
> *FOR EVERYBODYS THATS HOPPING PLEASE DONT FORGET YOUR I.D. SO YOU GUYS CAN GET PAYED AND CASH UR CHECK HOMIES
> *


 :worship: 
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

are you guys still taking pre-reg? if so can i pick up some sheets.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 22 2008, 08:27 PM~11153862
> *Can't wait to get up to Milwaukee next month... see you all there.  :wave:
> *


I WANTA PLAY


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 22 2008, 08:27 PM~11153862
> *Can't wait to get up to Milwaukee next month... see you all there.  :wave:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Jul 22 2008, 07:27 PM~11153854
> *but mine gets up higher :biggrin:
> *


hhhhhaaaahhhhaaahhhhhaaaaaa   it gets higher on fumes from turning it in your drive way only :uh:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jul 24 2008, 03:40 PM~11170723
> *hhhhhaaaahhhhaaahhhhhaaaaaa    it  gets higher on fumes from turning it in your drive way only :uh:
> *


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

please keep the shit talking off this topic :angry:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 24 2008, 07:56 AM~11166505
> *are you guys still taking pre-reg? if so can i pick up some sheets.
> *


YESSIR WE ARE ILL SHOOT BY UR OLD HOUSE TO DROP SOME OFF


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 24 2008, 07:45 PM~11172692
> *please keep the shit talking off this topic :angry:
> *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 24 2008, 09:48 PM~11172720
> *YESSIR WE ARE ILL SHOOT BY UR OLD HOUSE TO DROP SOME OFF
> *


Cool thanks bro!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 24 2008, 09:45 PM~11172692
> *please keep the shit talking off this topic :angry:
> *


 :0 someones on the renglon!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 28 2008, 03:07 PM~11198867
> *:0 someones on the renglon!
> *


x2


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

I LIKE I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 21 2008, 09:28 PM~11144795
> *JUST TALKED TO KJ FROM CALI SWANGIN THE FOOTAGE FOR FRIDAY HOW DOES 5 PM SOUND FOR EVERYBODY HOWS SHOWING UP LET ME KNOW HOMEBOYS
> *


I'm gonna try to make it to this. where is this footage gonna be shot at again?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

how about the lake front


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

hey whats going on? :biggrin:


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

t t t


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

whats the rules, classes, and payout for the hop??


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jul 31 2008, 10:33 PM~11230548
> *whats the rules, classes, and payout for the hop??
> *


PAY OUTS ARE 400 1ST 200 2ND AND 100 3RD SINGLE DOUBLE AND RADICAL CLASSES. HIGHER LOCK UP THEN 14S IN THE REAR SINGLE OR DOUBLE GOING TO BE MOVED TO RADICAL CLASS ANY QUESTIONS PM ME


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Jul 31 2008, 08:19 PM~11229302
> *hey whats going on?  :biggrin:
> *


ALOT HOMEBOY


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

Manditory for our members and N.I.L.A. members


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Aug 1 2008, 07:52 PM~11238386
> *Manditory for our members and N.I.L.A. members
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup for N.I.L.A


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

what up david


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Aug 4 2008, 04:35 PM~11257806
> *what up  david
> *


What up bro .who diss :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 1 2008, 06:12 PM~11237308
> *PAY OUTS ARE 400 1ST 200 2ND AND 100 3RD SINGLE DOUBLE AND RADICAL CLASSES. HIGHER LOCK UP THEN 14S IN THE REAR SINGLE OR DOUBLE GOING TO BE MOVED TO RADICAL CLASS ANY QUESTIONS PM ME
> *


whats consider radical?is single and double toghether on radical?
what about pickups?
what about if you stick?
what about bumpers specially complete front bumper?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 16 2008, 05:47 AM~11101174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPPING CONTEST 1,2,3


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Aug 5 2008, 07:32 AM~11262804
> *HOPPING CONTEST 1,2,3
> *


 :uh: back to your topic! :0


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 4 2008, 09:26 PM~11260293
> *whats consider radical?is single and double toghether on radical?
> what about pickups?
> what about if you stick?
> ...


single and doubles radicals are going together we only have money for 3 classes
3 or more cars makes a class 
cars that stick are considered radical
front bumpers are good just depends on your rear lock up
any questions feel free to give memo from damage hydraulics a call for any questions thats the man in charge of the hop 1 708 418 3955


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

and also what are the classes reasonm im askin is alot of shows around mix the 90s with 00 s n up and that s a :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

Hope I can make it this year. I heard last year show was really good.


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 5 2008, 03:17 PM~11267151
> *and  also  what  are  the  classes reasonm im  askin  is    alot of shows  around    mix  the  90s with  00 s n  up  and  that s a  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


and that aint right 2 different classess


----------



## RUDYSYMPLE85 (Jul 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 5 2008, 04:17 PM~11267151
> *and  also  what  are  the  classes reasonm im  askin  is    alot of shows  around    mix  the  90s with  00 s n  up  and  that s a  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


WE NEVER MIX YEARS HOMIE ITS USUALLY OTHER SHOWS NOT US WE HAVE 25 CLASSES THIS YR


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Aug 6 2008, 02:55 AM~11272283
> *and that aint right 2 different classess
> *


WE HATE THAT SHIT TOO WE GO TO SHOWS AND THEY ONLY HAVE ONE OR TWO LOWRIDER CLASSES SO EVERYBODYS COMPETING IN THE SAME LOWRIDER CLASS EVERY YEAR WE ADD MORE CLASSES


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 6 2008, 09:35 AM~11273247
> *WE NEVER MIX YEARS HOMIE ITS USUALLY OTHER SHOWS NOT US WE HAVE 25 CLASSES THIS YR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

2 MORE WEEKENDS TWO GO


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:uh: DOS SEMANAS MAS :uh: CANT WAIT ALEX CANT WAIT :uh:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

any ideas for friday kj from cali swangin will be in friday morning cruises hopps northside southside hwy 100 mitchell street lakefront ect.. give some ideas thanks he will be filming


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: SYMPLE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Aug 8 2008, 05:09 AM~11291738
> *:thumbsup: SYMPLE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!
> *


going too come friday too


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Aug 6 2008, 07:02 PM~11278920
> *:uh: DOS SEMANAS MAS  :uh: CANT  WAIT  ALEX  CANT  WAIT :uh:
> *


WHO IS THIS omilow59 IDENTIFY YOURSELF :uh:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 6 2008, 10:08 PM~11280710
> *any ideas for friday kj from cali swangin will be in friday morning cruises  hopps northside southside hwy 100 mitchell street lakefront  ect.. give some ideas thanks he will be filming
> *


HOW ABOUT CHANGO ISLAND OR SPEED QUEENS PARKING LOT UMMMMM UMMMMM


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Aug 8 2008, 06:09 AM~11291738
> *:thumbsup: SYMPLE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!
> *


i need directions for your show homie


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 6 2008, 10:08 PM~11280710
> *any ideas for friday kj from cali swangin will be in friday morning cruises  hopps northside southside hwy 100 mitchell street lakefront  ect.. give some ideas thanks he will be filming
> *


This is still gonna start around 5, right? I really want to make it to this. I think meeting by the lafefront should be good.


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 8 2008, 09:57 AM~11293200
> *i need directions for your show homie
> *


DONT YOUR BLACKBERRY HAVE MAPQUEST


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 8 2008, 09:06 AM~11292816
> *WHO IS THIS omilow59 IDENTIFY YOURSELF  :uh:
> *



Thats Walmart


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 4 2008, 09:26 PM~11260293
> *whats consider radical?is single and double toghether on radical?
> what about pickups?
> what about if you stick?
> ...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

So where is cali swangin gonna be friday? Really want to go! :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

AT THE LAKE FRONT GET READY HOMEBOY


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 9 2008, 07:59 AM~11299918
> *
> *


single and doubles radicals are going together we only have money for 3 classes
3 or more cars makes a class 
cars that stick are considered radical
front bumpers are good just depends on your rear lock up
any questions feel free to give memo from damage hydraulics a call for any questions thats the man in charge of the hop 1 708 418 3955


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

T 
T
M
F
T
HOMEBOYS


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

dont forget your hopping cords.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES.. SEE U GUY AT MEXICAN FIESTA.. 

OH IS ALL GOOD HOMIE FORGOT HIS HOPPING CORD.. ANYWAYS NICE CUTTY


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Aug 11 2008, 01:12 AM~11312587
> *dont forget your hopping cords.
> *


Extension cord dave :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962+Aug 11 2008, 03:12 AM~11312587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*chord*!gueyes!


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 11 2008, 10:46 AM~11314419
> *Extension cord dave  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 11 2008, 12:11 PM~11314635
> *chord!gueyes!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 11 2008, 01:13 PM~11314653
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: fuk u stupid repo guy!


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 8 2008, 09:06 AM~11292816
> *WHO IS THIS omilow59 IDENTIFY YOURSELF  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ho you think you are FBI OR U.S or MARSHALL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 11 2008, 11:15 AM~11314664
> *:uh: fuk u stupid repo guy!
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Aug 11 2008, 06:31 PM~11317339
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: guey! :uh: :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Aug 11 2008, 04:26 PM~11317305
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ho  you think  you  are FBI OR  U.S  or  MARSHALL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Ho think I is Marshall or U.S I is Marshall :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11320114
> *Ho think I is Marshall or U.S I is Marshall  :biggrin:
> *


english without barriers :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 12 2008, 08:23 AM~11322854
> *english without barriers :roflmao:
> *



Spanish ebonics... :0 

Shit homie that's not even close to SPANGLISH


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Mario and Beto...
Correct me if I am wrong. Friday August 22nd at 5:00 p.m. Cali Swangin' will be filming all low lows that show up at the Milwaukee lakefront? Saturday the move-in time is 10:00 and Sunday is the UCE picnic correct ???

Puro party !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Mil Town bringing it  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:07 PM~11325932
> *Hey Mario and Beto...
> Correct me if I am wrong. Friday August 22nd at 5:00 p.m. Cali Swangin' will be filming all low lows that show up at the Milwaukee lakefront? Saturday the move-in time is 10:00 and Sunday is the UCE picnic correct ???
> 
> ...



Friday meet up at chango island (bradford beach)at 5 ...Sat Cruise to fiesta at 10 behind umos between 9th n 10th and Mitchell n lapham all events will be film by KJ


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 12 2008, 02:58 PM~11326334
> *Friday meet up at chango island (bradford beach)at 5 ...Sat Cruise  to fiesta at 10 behind umos between 9th n 10th and Mitchell n lapham  all events will be film by KJ
> *



.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 12 2008, 03:35 PM~11326136
> *Mil Town bringing it  !!!!!!!!!!
> *



Don't forget your electrical thing-a-ma-jig or extension cord or the switch plug wire thingy.
La pinche madre hombre que usas para brincar el pinche carro. Chingado !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 11 2008, 09:56 PM~11320114
> *Ho think I is Marshall or U.S I is Marshall  :biggrin:
> *



















ES LA MIGRA GUEY PINCHE METIDO :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 12 2008, 03:58 PM~11326334
> *Friday meet up at chango island (bradford beach)at 5 ...Sat Cruise  to fiesta at 10 behind umos between 9th n 10th and Mitchell n lapham  all events will be film by KJ
> *


That's wrong !!! Se dice La isla de los changos !!!


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> :uh: guey! :uh: :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> NO SE QUE ACER CONTIGO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11320114
> *Ho think I is Marshall or U.S I is Marshall  :biggrin:
> *


YA NO SE COMO ESCRIBIR INGLES NI ESPANOL IM FAILING GUY IM FAILING :twak: :twak:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Roll call...

Somos Uno - All chapters

Good Times

Solitos

Vejitos

Uce-Worldwide?

Any Individuals ???????????????????????

Come on now, who else?
It's gonna be off the hook Friday, Saturday and Sunday


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 13 2008, 07:51 PM~11337001
> *Roll call...
> 
> Somos Uno - All chapters
> ...


For so goodtimes will be there!!!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:51 PM~11337001
> *Roll call...
> 
> Somos Uno - All chapters
> ...



T
T
M
F
T
Homies


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:51 PM~11337001
> *Roll call...
> 
> Somos Uno - All chapters
> ...



T
T
M
F
T
Homies


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ice cold show every one whats hidden in the brew pull that thing out :biggrin:


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

what clubs are coming to the show?


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

los impalas in da hoooooouuuuse!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 14 2008, 09:15 AM~11341971
> *los impalas in da hoooooouuuuse!!!!!!!!!!
> *



LOS IMPALAS ARE FINISHED IN THE MIL


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Aug 13 2008, 08:46 PM~11338631
> *what clubs are coming to the show?
> *












WE BEE THERE RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Aug 14 2008, 06:05 PM~11346574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

: :angry: fuckin lowriders


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Aug 13 2008, 08:46 PM~11338631
> *what clubs are coming to the show?
> *


SYMPLE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

This is our weather forecast for the Fiesta weekend in Miwaukee...
I think I nutted myself


Friday
Aug 22 Partly Cloudy
Hi: 95° Lo: 74°
Sunny skies. High 95F and low 74F. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: NA
5% 

Saturday
Aug 23 Partly Cloudy
Hi: 96° Lo: 76°
Partly cloudy skies. High 96F and low 76F. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: NA
5% 

Sunday
Aug 24 Fair
Hi: 98° Lo: 75°
Mostly clear skies. High 98F and low 75F. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: NA
5%


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 15 2008, 12:17 PM~11352391
> *This is our weather forecast for the Fiesta weekend in Miwaukee...
> I think I nutted myself
> Friday
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 15 2008, 12:17 PM~11352391
> *This is our weather forecast for the Fiesta weekend in Miwaukee...
> I think I nutted myself
> Friday
> ...


----------



## somosunomemphis (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpalenque1962_@Aug 13 2008, 09:46 PM~11338631
> *what clubs are coming to the show?
> *


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosunomemphis_@Aug 15 2008, 09:43 PM~11356504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats happening Memphis ????????


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somosunomemphis_@Aug 15 2008, 11:43 PM~11356504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  nice carnal! see if you can get that done in a black background for me! :cheesy:  see you guys next saturday! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

So what all carclubs gonna be there for sure fri? I'm looking forward to that. I'm leaving work early, so I can be there in time..........


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ITS LOOKING GOOD HOMEBOYS SOMEBODY GOT ANY 14 INCH STROKES ASAP


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

what kinda single pump comp gonna be there. people gonna be hitten back bumper???


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> what kinda single pump comp gonna be there. people gonna be hitten back bumper???
> [/quoe]
> :thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Can't wait to see stevie b !  

T
T
M
F
T

:biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 17 2008, 04:10 AM~11363507
> *Can't wait to see stevie b !
> 
> T
> ...


man ur up early bird


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Aug 16 2008, 09:06 PM~11362098
> *what kinda single pump comp gonna be there. people gonna be hitten back bumper???
> *



Back bumpers are going to me fallin off :biggrin: nice $ prices for winners. Hopefully cordless dave brings the rite cord this time


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

dave is only exihibition so he still has time to practice :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 17 2008, 04:16 AM~11363511
> *man ur up early bird
> *



Yup just hanging out here at starbucks geting wired up to get the day going checkin my emails


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 17 2008, 05:30 AM~11363527
> *Yup just hanging out here at starbucks geting wired up to get the day going checkin my emails
> *



Mira el muy chingon at Starbucks nombre ta loco...


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

mas puuuto!!!!!!!!1


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

anyone down to go to downtown wis dells i am leaving in about 1/2 hour :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 17 2008, 05:20 AM~11363516
> *dave is only an exihibitionist so he still has time to practice with his left hand:biggrin:
> *




FIXED


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 18 2008, 10:31 AM~11370974
> *FIXED
> *


 :0 so this show aint kid friendly!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Everyone ready ?


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

yes siiiir!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

keep ur fingers cross on the weather :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 19 2008, 09:04 AM~11380674
> *keep ur fingers cross on the weather :uh:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 19 2008, 08:04 AM~11380674
> *keep ur fingers cross on the weather :uh:
> *




I wont do the rain dance no more but we also have the big tent were the hop is going to be rain or shine :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 19 2008, 11:47 AM~11381930
> *I wont do the rain dance no more but we also have the big tent were the hop is going to be rain or shine  :biggrin:
> *


HOW HIGH IS IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 19 2008, 08:04 AM~11380674
> *keep ur fingers cross on the weather :uh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 19 2008, 11:10 AM~11382148
> *HOW HIGH IS IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hhhhhmmmmm little taller than the 64 wagon gets :biggrin: :biggrin: no it real tall with alittle stage


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

hey homies! let me know of a good camp site around there! me and eddie will be camping outthere after fiesta! :cheesy:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 18 2008, 07:14 PM~11376716
> *yes siiiir!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


A HOMIE YOU SHOULD GO ON THE CHICAGO TREAD AND POST UP SOME DIRECTIONS ON HOW 2 GET 2 YOUR SHOW OUT THERE IN THE MIL TOWN C YA ALL SAT AND SUN


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 19 2008, 07:27 PM~11387298
> *hey homies! let me know of a good camp site around there! me and eddie will be camping outthere after fiesta! :cheesy:
> *


19th and national :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 20 2008, 09:25 AM~11391590
> *19th and national :uh:
> *


 :uh: IS IT LIKE A JUNGLE OR IS IT A REAL CAMP GROUND? :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 19 2008, 08:27 PM~11387298
> *hey homies! let me know of a good camp site around there! me and eddie will be camping outthere after fiesta! :cheesy:
> *


*Just becarful on how much you & Eddie drink compadre'*










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 20 2008, 10:18 AM~11391902
> *Just becarful on how much you & Eddie drink compadre'
> 
> 
> ...


that only happens when im sober comps :0 you wanna go camping also?? :cheesy:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

anybody need directions to mexican fiesta or the cruise look under chitown lowriders thread :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 20 2008, 11:17 AM~11392257
> *anybody need directions to mexican fiesta or the cruise look under chitown lowriders thread :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: umm why couldnt you post it up in the n.i.l. topic! you know themother vatos in there are pretty retarded! :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 20 2008, 11:26 AM~11392840
> *:uh: umm why couldnt you post it up in the n.i.l. topic! you know themother vatos in there are pretty retarded! :0
> *


Or more supportive :uh: :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 20 2008, 12:27 PM~11392845
> *Or more supportive  :uh:  :0
> *


 :cheesy: yes you guys are! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 19 2008, 07:27 PM~11387298
> *hey homies! let me know of a good camp site around there! me and eddie will be camping outthere after fiesta! :cheesy:
> *





















be carefull when you and eddie pitch your tent on 19th and national :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Aug 20 2008, 05:47 PM~11395653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: wtf? is 19th and national!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Aug 20 2008, 08:18 AM~11391902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttmft


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 20 2008, 10:59 PM~11398335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: not funny when i aint from around there! is it a gay area? :0


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ok the hotel its the wyndham hotel on howell ave and layton ave right across from mitchell airport phone # is 18005583862 memo at damage just reserved 2 rooms the lady told us rooms are limited so if u need one call quick MAKE SURE U STATED MEXICAN FIESTA ROOM BLOCK ROOMS SHOULD BE $89.00 PLUS TAXES :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 21 2008, 09:43 AM~11401508
> *ok  the hotel its the wyndham hotel on howell ave and layton ave right across from mitchell airport phone # is 18005583862 memo at damage just reserved 2 rooms the lady told us rooms are limited so if u need one call quick                        MAKE SURE U STATED MEXICAN FIESTA ROOM BLOCK ROOMS SHOULD BE $89.00 PLUS TAXES $1500.00 for jotos sleepin' together biggrin::
> *



Fixed


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 21 2008, 11:33 AM~11402878
> *Fixed
> *



T
T
M
F
T


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 21 2008, 01:33 PM~11402878
> *Fixed
> *


so who you bunking with? :0


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 21 2008, 04:42 PM~11405002
> *so who you bunking with? :0
> *




You don't know her...


Maybe you do...








Name starts with an M and ends with an A...





Rhymes with abuela :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Getting close can't wait guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 21 2008, 04:02 PM~11405159
> *Getting close can't wait guys!!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

get ur done :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Any UCE cars gonna meet at the lakefront tomorrow (FRIDAY) ???
KJ will be videotaping there.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: 1 DAY AWAY HOMIES


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

[TTT]


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 21 2008, 05:53 PM~11405079
> *You don't know her...
> Maybe you do...
> Name starts with an M and ends with an A...
> ...


 :0 presta para ver!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 22 2008, 12:25 PM~11411910
> *:0 presta para ver!
> *



No me deja...

Todo el tiempo anda con migo...

Al lado derecho y izquierdo


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 22 2008, 01:59 PM~11412188
> *No me deja...
> 
> Todo el tiempo anda con migo...
> ...


 :cheesy: dile que te deje en paz! que no sea tan metiche! :cheesy:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

T
T
M
F
T
 
Can't sleep I'm camping outside of fiesta :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_vamooooooonos!_


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Let's went !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

What a show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It was Super HOT !!!

Somos Uno Milwaukee represented well, but I have 1 gripe besides the humidity.

Too many people in the hopping arena. Some people there wanted to enjoy the hop but couldn't see it because there were too many people standing in front of them. Next year a good idea would be either limit the number of people in the hopping arena or put up bleachers.

Hopefully next year will be bigger than this year,There was a HUGE turnout,some magazine cars and great looking people. Everyone behaved as they should. Big props to KJ from Cali Swagin,all the clubs that particpated and especiallly UCE that took home some well deserved trophies.


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

pics somebody please us guys from SomosunO were working so we could not enjoy the show


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Great show guys had alot of fun! even though didn't take home a trophy  I'll post some pics tomorrow got about 100 of the so it's gonna take me some time.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

fukin security wouldnt let me at 230 :angry:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

good show bros, will see u same time next year 4sho, going to make it manditory for the rest of the club to go!! i posted about 90 pics on the envious car club myspace, soo check them out guys. see you all on sept 13th at our show. will post fliers soon!!!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Great show guys. Damn, did the day turn out nice. I was a little worried at the beginning, but the weather cleared up. I had a great time......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT SUPPORTED THE SHOW MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS GRACIAS FOR SHOWING UP BIGGER PLANS FOR NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

Great show Somosuno  
Had a great time. Have to give it up to all the show cars and hoppers 
Big respect to High class on being the only one in there class and still hopped till it burned the motor. :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_64_@Aug 24 2008, 08:38 AM~11423786
> *Great show Somosuno
> Had a great time. Have to give it up to all the show cars and hoppers
> Big respect to High class on being the only one in there class and still hopped till it burned the motor.  :thumbsup:
> *


He aint the only one bro i hopped for fun and hopped it till it wouldent hop no more motor fryed :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Bad ass pics, Dale. Post sum more. I didn't have my camera so I don't have any to contribute.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Best of Show!! :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

THATS ALL IT GOT GOOD SHOW SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 24 2008, 09:19 AM~11423933
> *He aint the only one bro i hopped for fun and hopped it till it wouldent hop no more motor fryed :biggrin:
> *


Fried my motor also. :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 23 2008, 05:58 PM~11420649
> *What a show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It was Super HOT !!!
> 
> ...


X2 it was kind of hard to see there was a lot of people in there 

The show was great and the weather couldnt have been any better :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 24 2008, 09:57 AM~11424129
> *THATS ALL IT GOT GOOD SHOW SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR!!
> *


What you mean thats all you got????? before you said that you took a 100 pics...... :scrutinize: nah, I'm just playing. Very good pics you put up here.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

nice pics dale see you in a few weeks


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice pics Dale Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Hopefully we can see all the rides again at our picnic. Lets finish this year off strong!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Pics look real good :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

NICE SHOW THANKS FOR HAVING US


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 24 2008, 09:19 AM~11423933
> *He aint the only one bro i hopped for fun and hopped it till it wouldent hop no more motor fryed :biggrin:
> *


Im not taking anything away from you homie.


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_64_@Aug 24 2008, 08:38 AM~11423786
> *Great show Somosuno
> Had a great time. Have to give it up to all the show cars and hoppers
> Big respect to High class on being the only one in there class and still hopped till it burned the motor.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the love homie.. But everyone gave it there all and thats how it should be..

Thanks to somosuno for having us and putting on a great show.. Congrats to all the winners and much respect to all who showed


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_64_@Aug 25 2008, 09:09 AM~11430975
> *Im not taking anything away from you homie.
> *


i know bro its cool just keeping the topic alive


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

i got drunk ever day that week and so did kj


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by repo_@Aug 26 2008, 10:52 PM~11448753
> *i got drunk ever day that week and so did kj
> *


WE HAD FUN HOMIE..  BUT WHERE WAS UR CADDY AT


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Aug 27 2008, 05:44 AM~11449505
> *WE HAD FUN HOMIE..   BUT WHERE WAS UR CADDY AT
> *



Glad you had fun homie...... R.I.P. El caddy


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 24 2008, 09:44 AM~11424062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PICS DALE


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I guess that $700 camera paid off


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

more pics dale :cheesy:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

What happened to the Cali Swangin DVD ???


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

all sold out in one day :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 16 2009, 06:14 PM~13020823
> *What happened to the Cali Swangin DVD ???
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

4 DAYS TIL THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!! GET YOUR CAR REGISTERED SO YOU DON'T MISS OUT !!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO LOCK YOUR SPOT IN.

COME SEE KEN GRIFFY JR.'S $1,000,000 64' IMPALA AND BE THE 1ST TO SEE THE REVEL OF THE 67' MUSTANG CREATED BY WCC AND CHIP FOSSE :biggrin: 

HYRDO COMP. SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP 1ST $300,2ND $200,AND 3RD $100

MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW W/ THE FARMER BOYZ, A.O.B. , AND JOSH BORNNE

LIVE PERFORMANCES BY 
P.L. ( I'M FRESHER THEN YOU)
CODY STAGE FRIGHT
J. HARDEN

DOMESTIC 60'S, 70'S, 80'S MILD & WILD
DOMESTIC & IMPORT COMPACT MILD & WILD
LUXURY
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
MOTORCYCLE ( SPORT & CRUISER )

AND THE OFFICAL YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN AFTER-PARTY 
@ MBARGO'S NIGHT CLUB LOCATED JUST 1 EXIT SOUTH OF THE SHOW WITH 
DJ GODFATHER & DJ DONOVAN TATE $10 COVER LADIES IN FREE TILL 10:30
VIP BOTTLE SERVICE

ANY MORE QUESTIONS CALL JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

this is last years show look at the new topic


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------

